# La Pavoni sealing problem



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi all.

Sorry that the first post is a cry for help but I am at my wits end!

I have a Europiccola, it's a 2011 model.

The problem that I have is in getting the boiler done up tight enough so that it doesn't rotate.

I have replaced both base gaskets and the boiler o ring - I've even moved the pressure switch to allow the lock ring to tighten further.

Despite this the boiler won't stay tight for long.

Any advice welcome as I don't want to have to go back to a less involving machine!

cheers, cw


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't worry pretty common, tighten and give it a tap, this vid @ about 5.45






Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

Many thanks OT - I'll just have to hit it a bit harder!

If only they'd put a locating pin or two in there then the whole thing would be so much more secure..........









cheers, cw


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what are using to tighten it Chris?


----------



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry for the delay in replying coffeechap - can only put it down to the arrival of my Cherub........

I've hand tightened the nut and then tightened it further using a screwdriver as a drift - hitting the metal end and resting the plastic end on one of the lugs. It's barbaric an offends me deeply.........I've tried using a filter wrench but just can't get enough bite on the nut.

I can live with it turning a little but what is frustrating is that it loosens at the same time. I might try a little thread lock next time.

cheers, cw


----------

